
Ask HN: What would JavaScript and CSS look like if it were created today? - __ryan__
JavaScript and CSS have evolved since their creation, and are currently used to create software that we never would’ve imagined possible judging from their humble beginnings.<p>That said, both technologies have some warts, largely due to design mistakes and backwards compatibility issues.<p>What would JavaScript and CSS look like if they were created today?<p>In other words, what design decisions were mistakes? What design decisions were good? What would you keep, what would you toss?
======
Multicomp
JavaScript would have static typing. It would have permissions to request like
smartphone apps, and there would be mandatory telemetry to Google and
Microsoft .

CSS would not be super different imho, but it would get rid of a lot of legacy
stuff b created for backwards compatibility with older css.

